# Catering Equipment



## theswedishchef (May 30, 2007)

Hello all. I am trying to find a clam shell type platter to put shrimp cocktail on for a party I am throwing. Anybody know of a company that would have this and something that is not terribly expensive?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I just saw something like it at Target...and it was on sale. How big should it be? These were about 16 inches across.


----------

